# Is it normal....



## Trying2getitRIGHT

My wife can be the sweetest girl, and also the most difficult person ive ever met. Im seeing a pattern, sometimes shes cuddly and close, then its like she wants nothing to do with me. Like now, only time she wants anything to do with me is when we are at the pool and there are other women around. Ive recently lost 70 lbs, and look WAY better. Ive thought that maybe there are insecurity issues, as she is overweight. Ive also gone from being an orbiting pleaser to more Alpha male, getting a balance. Just dont know if in a monthly cycle a woman goes through times she is close, and times where she wants nothing to do with her man. Thanks.


----------



## MJJEAN

Many women want more physical closeness and sex when they are near ovulation and then want less when they are closer to their menstruation. That could explain some of it since you say it goes in a monthly cycle. If you know when she normally has a period, you can calculate about when she will ovulate and see if there is a pattern.


----------



## VladDracul

Its likely being an "orbiting pleaser" has a lot to do with your, "I only get laid when her hormones cause her to be in the mood". Show a little less interest when she want it and stop letting her use you a a human dildo.


----------

